# Help me find these 2 nightcore hands up mix I have found on Youtube.



## Deleted member 159066 (Jul 25, 2022)

Hi, I am here just to ask you if you have any of these 2 youtube nightcore hands up mixes downloaded. They are now unavailable on youtube anymore. If you have any of these 2 videos, can you send me the download link to the video? I really want to jam to the mixes. I'm sure they will be dope as f***

The 2 music mixes from Youtube I am trying to find are:
1. 「Ultimate Nightcore Megastylez Hands Up Mix」(video from NMusic)
I have the Thumbnail of the video 1, here what it's look like: 



https://imgur.com/ZLEHc93


2.  [5k Special] Best Hands Up Nightcore Mix Ever #2 ♫ (video from NMusic)


----------

